# UKC obedience all stars



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job. I hope you go and show your stuff.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

How neat is that?!
Congrats!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratulations! :appl:
And of course you should go, why would you not? :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just found out that the All-Stars wasn't by breed, it was all dogs, so I guess I'm just a little impressed with us...
Oh, I might not go because with the pet hotel it's really, really hard for me to get weekend time off and I have to pick and choose carefully what days I will take, and for what. It's why I almost never show the Tito monster....
I'd truly love to go, it's just the logistics of whether or not I'll be able to.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Very impressive! I think you should try to go as not everyone gets invited.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-congratulations are definitely due! I hope you can go but it is neat just to be invited.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey, hotel4dogs, it's the top twenty all breed all stars. I was a little confused when I got my invitation and certificate too, couldn't figure out how we qualified when we only showed 4 times in novice, guess our scores were high enough to put us in the top twenty. And you gotta go, I talked to Sharon and she is going too. She said it is a lot of fun. On Saturday and Sunday they have rally and obedience, plus dog sport. I am not even sure what that is. Might be nice to watch some of it, but rally is outside and the only way I would do that is if we just stay in novice. My goofy dog might just decide to hightail it somewhere.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, geez, I just read your last post, you figured it out just about the time I did last night. Think about going, if my husband goes with I might need someone along to keep me sane.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

GO GIRL! Just do it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm guessing the high in trials didn't hurt with your guy 



my4goldens said:


> Hey, hotel4dogs, it's the top twenty all breed all stars. I was a little confused when I got my invitation and certificate too, couldn't figure out how we qualified when we only showed 4 times in novice, guess our scores were high enough to put us in the top twenty. And you gotta go, I talked to Sharon and she is going too. She said it is a lot of fun. On Saturday and Sunday they have rally and obedience, plus dog sport. I am not even sure what that is. Might be nice to watch some of it, but rally is outside and the only way I would do that is if we just stay in novice. My goofy dog might just decide to hightail it somewhere.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I think you should go! It would be LOTS of fun and hey you get invited with good scores! Why not go have some fun and polish on the Novice skills so you're dog isn't missing the ring! (Like I am! haha!) Go have fun and win us all something to brag about back here! =]


----------

